# How to trim Eyes and Bangs Youtube



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Ok, so this is on a poodle with a poodle top knot and clean face, but if you can just visualize a little, it's a great clip on how to clean up the eye area. She does one eye, then moves the hand off, then the other side, but I do a sweeping motion of starting on the right side and thinning out to the left. You have to figure out what you're comfortable doing and what your dog can handle. It's just like she said, if you don't do it quickly (make sure you're being safe) many dogs lose patience, just like kids!


----------

